# RTL8139 Card(s) Not Routing (no route response)

## Inhibit

Hi all,

I've been using Gentoo for a good year or so, but on my latest install I've run into quite a peculiar problem.  On install the network adapter works just fine and runs through the setup of the machine.  I compile in the 8139too driver for one of the Realtek chipsets, and promptly on reboot it ceases functioning.

Output from ifconfig looks normal (it's got a 192.168.0.2 eth0 card address and a 255.255.255.0 netmask), and netstat -rn yields two standard routing entries of:

Destination     Gateway      Genmask            Flags    MSS  Window     irtt   iface

192.168.0.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         40             0           0   eth0

0.0.0.0             192.168.0.1 0.0.0.0               UG      40             0           0    eth0

issueing the "route" command hangs, needing a ctrl-c to break out.

This is not the same result I get from inputting the same commands under the boot CD, so I'm assuming there's something misconfigured that I'm overlooking. 

Thanks!

----------

## rac

Does "route -n" work?  Could it be a problem with /etc/resolv.conf?

----------

## Inhibit

okay, route -n gives the same output as netstat -rn

also, if I move /etc/resolv.conf to /etc/resolv.hold the output of "route" comes out normally.  I noticed that all the RX/TX action is going through lo rather than anything going through eth0 after pinging anything except 192.168.0.2

----------

## rac

Is iptables or anything else noteworthy enabled in the networking settings of your kernel?

----------

## Inhibit

Ah, disabled mmaped I/O and multicasting.   I also disabled SMP and set it as a uniprocessor.  Not quite sure which situation fixed it, but I'll nail it down and add the solution to this thread.  Thanks for the help!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Inhibit

Okay, it was straight SMP support that did it.  Turned off SMP, put it on Uniprocessor with all the fixings and it's still working smoothly.  One of the freakier kernel problems I've had.

----------

